# Ghost Powerkid 20" 2015: Erfahrungen



## kingkolli (2. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte meiner 6 jährigen Tochter zu Weihnachten ein MTB schenken. Wir sind an dem Ghost Powerkid 20 hängen geblieben, aus folgenden Gründen:
- Preis (279,- in der Version mit Federgabel)
- Gewicht: 9,6 Kilo mit Federgabel, 9,4 kg mit Starrgabel (???Kann das sein??? Alle Komponenten sonst identisch)
- Design gefällt alle Beteiligten ;-)

Bevor ich nun das Rad kaufe, wollte ich nach Alternativen <300€ fragen. Ich bin den kompletten Kinderrad Threat durchgegangen, und da gibt es wirklich tolle Räder. Aber leider meist >300€. Was mich stutzig macht: Kein einziges Powerkid??? Gibts es einen Grund???
Grundsätzlich hätte ich ja lieber die VErsion mit Starrgabel, aber leider gibt es diese nur in Schwarz, und das scheided aus, sowie in Rosa. Wäre zwar ok für meine Tochter, aber mein Sohn (10 Monate) soll das Rad irgendwann auch noch fahren.... Also doch Federgabel???

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Ghost Powerkid?


----------



## kingkolli (2. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch die techn. Daten:


Rahmen aluminium





 RST Capa T 50 mm





 GHOST AS-601 25.4 mm





 GHOST Rizer light 520 mm 25.4 mm



Shimano Tourney 7-Speed



Shimano Tourney SL





 Lasco Alu Single 36



Shimano Tourney 14-28



Tektro V-Brake



Schwalbe Black Jack 1.9





 GHOST 20 Wheelset





 GHOST 20 Wheelset





 GHOST 20 Wheelset





 GHOST 27.2 mm





 GHOST VL 5062





 50 mm





 M





 9,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (2. Dezember 2014)

ich denke mal, es liegt einfach am gewicht, daß das ghost sowenig hier vertreten ist - und federgabel beim 20" ist etwas "sinnfrei"... auf der HP, wird es  mit 10,4 kg (wahrscheinlich noch ohne pedale) angegeben. das hat unser 24" isla in komplettausstattung  kann es sein, daß es bei dem angebot um ein paar jahre altes modell handelt? die ghost schauen eigentlich seit ca. 3 jahren vom rahmen her anders aus. glaube auch irgendwie nicht, daß das gewicht so stimmt. 

schau dir mal das pepper an, gibt es zur zeit auch unter 300 http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-20-in-rot-blau-oder-grun.html und wiegt ja doch ein gutes stück weniger und ich persönlich finde es sieht wertiger und stimmiger aus, vor allem, wenn es doch einige jahre halten soll, bis der sohn soweit ist.


----------



## kingkolli (2. Dezember 2014)

Dass der Rahmen anders ausschaut als "gewohnt", liegt daran, dass es das 2015er Modell ist. Wo sihst du die 10,4kg? Ich habe auf der Ghost HP 9,6 incl. Federgabel gefunden. Da ich diese nicht brauche, wäre das eine einfache Möflichkeit, Gewicht zu sparen.... Andererseits gibt Ghost beim identsichen Rad mit Starrgabel nur 200 Gramm weniger an. Muss ne schwere Starrgabel sein.....

Die Peppers habe ich mir angeschaut. Leider find ich die Farben etwas .... sagen wir konservativ..... Gefällt mir leider nicht besonders gut und meiner Tochter leider auch nicht....

Vielleicht fahr ich ja doch mal nach Stööten und schau mir die kubikes an. Ist nur ne halbe Stunde von mir weg. Kosten aber auch 50% mehr.....


----------



## paradox (2. Dezember 2014)

guck mal in die aktuelle Bike rein, da haben se so ein Ghost Gedöns getunt und knapp 2 Kilo rausgeholt. Ein Pepper oder Kania ist perse leichter...


----------



## Ann (2. Dezember 2014)

das gewicht kam auf der HP von ghost, war dann aber wohl fürs 2014er modell. die 2015 muß man auswählen, über google landet man automatisch bei den 14er  daher auch die verwunderung wegen der form. 

klar, sollten farben gefallen, aber über 1 kg weniger treten/händeln zu müssen, hilft den kleinen doch ungemein, viel mehr als farben anzuschauen  geschmäcker sind verschieden und obs dem sohn dann mal gefällt, weißt du heute auch nicht . meine tochter hat gerade den kopf geschüttelt bei der blau/grün kombi und gemeint - bäääh geht gar nicht IoooI so sind die kleinen 

meine wahl wäre auch sofort ein kubikes, auch wenn es teurer ist. aber für die differenz vom ghost zum kubike, preis zu gewicht, schaffst du es niemals das ghost auf das kubkibe gewicht zu bringen, nichtmal mit voller teilekiste (meiner meinung nach), das gleiche gilt fürs pepper. da ist es glaub billiger ein rad umzulackieren, als das gewichtstuning....

aber mal ne andere frage, wie groß ist deine tochter und welche innenbeinlänge? meine ist mit knapp 7 schon aufs 24er umgestiegen, da das 20er zu klein war.


----------



## Y_G (2. Dezember 2014)

Schau Dir mal das Kubike an wenn es so nah ist, dann wollt Ihr das Ghost eh nicht mehr 
Ab mal im ernst, IMHO hatt @Ann recht, Umlackieren ist einfacher und billiger als das Ghost zu tunen...
Ach und schreib mal die Daten zu der Kurzen...


----------



## kingkolli (3. Dezember 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> ...wie groß ist deine tochter und welche innenbeinlänge? meine ist mit knapp 7 schon aufs 24er umgestiegen, da das 20er zu klein war.



Vielen Dank erst mal für die ausführliche Antwort!
Mit knapp 7 schon 24"? Meine Tochter is zwar kein Zwerg, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ihre Grösse weiss ich gerade nicht genau, aber so um 1,20m? Und Beine frauentypisch auch nicht  kurz, muss mal messen heute Abend. Aktuell fährt sie noch ihr 16" Puky....

Ich versteh die Argumentation mit dem KuBikes natürlich. Aber leider ist das Geld gerade knapp..... Wenn die Angaben stimmen, dann ist das Ghost 1,6 Kilo schwerer als das KU. Der Grossteil dürfte von der Gabel kommen. Ist doch eigentlich für die 250€ Klasse ganz ok?!?!

Den Aufwand mit umlackieren fang ich vor Weihnachten nicht mehr an. Aber irgendwo hab ich von einem Pepper 20" in türkis gelesen. Auf der HP von Pepper (welche mMn eine Katastrophe ist) finde ich allerdings nichts hierzu? Weiss da jemand mehr???


----------



## Fisch123 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
die Seite ist doch einigermaßen übersichtlich! Es gibt aktuell nur das 24er in Türkis.
Ich persönlich würde das KuBike in 20" in pink für 399€ bei einem Gewicht von 7,95kg nehmen. Da brauch nix mehr dran gemacht werden, geschweige denn "Umlackiert" werden. Auch wenn es knapp wird und 100€ teurer, die bekommst du später locker wieder raus. 2kg sind Welten!!


----------



## kingkolli (3. Dezember 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> 2kg sind Welten!!



Jo, das seh ich auch so. Aber zum Glück sind es nur 1,6 kg ;-)


----------



## Ann (3. Dezember 2014)

hast du das gewicht vom ghost wirklich schon geprüft, oder verläßt du dich auf die angabe auf der HP? ist das ghostgewicht mit pedale? das kubike wurde ja schon öfter nachgewogen, das sollte schon stimmen. aber bei den angaben nur auf einer HP wäre ich vorsichtig, zumal es ja zwischen starr- und federgabel angeblich nur 200g unterschied sein sollen. die 1,6 kg holst du nur mit der gabel eh nicht raus, die du erstmal passend in leicht finden mußt. 100 euro bei 1,6 kg ist fast "geschenkt", schau dir mal die aufbauthreats an....

aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, du möchtest eh keine alternative, sondern die bestätigung für das ghost, kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingkolli (3. Dezember 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> ....
> aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, du möchtest eh keine alternative, sondern die bestätigung für das ghost, kann das sein?



Das waere natuerlich das einfachste. Tatsaechlich moechte ich lieber das kubikes kaufen, aber meine Frau ist dagegen. Grund ist, dass unsere Mittlere (4) gerade auf 16" umsteigt und wir mit dem zusaetlichen BAby eh keine grossen Touren machen.  Zum im Hof rumfahren ist das Ghost sicher ok.... Dass dort mit dem Gewicht was nicht stimmen kann, ist mir klar. Hatte oben ja schon geschrieben, dass ich mich ueber die Gewichtsangaben wundere.....


----------



## Ann (3. Dezember 2014)

aber, wenn ihr doch eh 3 kinder habt, dann spricht es doch noch mehr fürs kubike, wenn es 3x genutzt werden kann. und wenn es ein tolles, leichtes rad ist, macht das mädel auch sehr gerne mal mit dem papa alleine einen großen radausflug. machen meine beiden auch, da unser hund nicht soweit und so schnell mitlaufen kann. wenn es wirklich ums geld geht, würde ich das pepper nehmen, ist auch leichter und die teile passen für den preis. du kannst es fürs mädel noch mit aufkleber aufhübschen und der sohn bekommt dann andere aufkleber, dann gefällt es mit sicherheit auch.


----------



## kingkolli (3. Dezember 2014)

Nur mit der grossen Tochter ne Radtour machen bedeutet eine beleidigte kleine Tochter ;-)
Ok, ok, ich fahr mal zu kubikes!


----------



## tommi67 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Kingkolli.
Nimm das Ghost .Das sieht wenigsten so wie ein Moutainbike aus.Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das die Optik für Kinder viel wichtiger ist als das Gewicht.Meine Tochter fährt auch ein Powerkid und wir sind sehr zufrieden damit.Man kann ja nach und nach noch ein bisschen dran rumschrauben um das gewicht zu verringern. Habe ich auch gemacht und hatte auch noch Spass dabei.


----------



## Y_G (4. Dezember 2014)

und das Kubike sieht nicht aus wie ein Mountainbike


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Dezember 2014)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Hallo Kingkolli.
> Nimm das Ghost .Das sieht wenigsten so wie ein Moutainbike aus.Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das die Optik für Kinder viel wichtiger ist als das Gewicht.Meine Tochter fährt auch ein Powerkid und wir sind sehr zufrieden damit.Man kann ja nach und nach noch ein bisschen dran rumschrauben um das gewicht zu verringern. Habe ich auch gemacht und hatte auch noch Spass dabei.


Was hast du denn geschraubt und an Gewicht verringert? Hast du eine Auflistung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (4. Dezember 2014)

Siehe meinen Beitrag 
 Ghost Powerkid 24 Zoll in leicht.
Des weiteren sind ja Gott sei Dank alle Geschmäcker verschieden das heisst das jeder seinen eigenen Gründen folgt lieber das statt dass andere Kinderrad zu kaufen


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Dezember 2014)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Siehe meinen Beitrag
> Ghost Powerkid 24 Zoll in leicht.
> Des weiteren sind ja Gott sei Dank alle Geschmäcker verschieden das heisst das jeder seinen eigenen Gründen folgt lieber das statt dass andere Kinderrad zu kaufen


Du hast ein 24er gepimmt und kein 20er, kannst auch viel selber machen, schreibst aber das es mit der SID jetzt besser funktioniert.
Alles schön und gut, aber rätst kingkolli zum kauf eines neuen Ghost mit dieser bockschweren nicht anständig funktionierenden Capa!
Sorry, muss ich nicht verstehen, wenn es andere Möglichkeiten gibt was besseres zu bekommen.
Warum sieht das KuBike nicht aus wie ein MTB?


----------



## tommi67 (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo beruhige dich.
 Ich habe eben geschrieben das der Geschmack verschieden sein kann.


----------



## tommi67 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen das die Beiträge hier im Forum ständig aus dem Ruder laufen.Es wurde in der Frage von Kingkolli genau definiert was er will und was er ausgeben kann.Das ist genau so als ob er nach vergleichen zum VW Golf fragt und er ständig genötigt wird einen Mercedes zu kaufen weil er irgendwann mal mehr Restwert hat.


----------



## Ann (4. Dezember 2014)

@tommi67
nein, stimmt doch gar nicht. ihm wurde das pepper empfehlen, leichter als das ghost und auch unter 300 € dank der weihnachtsaktion. also was soll das? das kubike ist eine alternative, die den aufpreis mehr als wert ist, darf man das dann nicht mehr sagen? und zu deiner aussage, das ghost schaut aus wie ein mtb, hallo??? das pepper und das kubike schauen ebenfalls aus wie ein mtb, oder ist dein kriterium für ein mtb, daß es zweifarbig sein muß


----------



## tommi67 (4. Dezember 2014)

Weiter oben steht ihm gefallen die Farben nicht.


----------



## Ann (4. Dezember 2014)

und deswegen muß man dann sagen: klar, kauf das ghost, auch wenn es schwer ist und du noch ein batzen geld in die hand nehmen mußt, um es abzuspecken? selbst mit den farben kann man genug machen, auch das wurde erwähnt!


----------



## kingkolli (4. Dezember 2014)

OK Leute, vielen Dank für eure Input!

Hab mich noch nicht entschieden, aber evtl. wird es tatsächlich "nur" das Ghost.
Grund: Wir werde wegen denbeiden Kleinen wahrscheinlich kaum dazu kommen, länger Touren mit unserer Grossen zu fahren. D.h. sie wird hauptsächlich im Hof und hinterm Haus rumgurken. Dafür ist das Ghost ok. Da es dazu noch 120€ billiger ist und die Farben meiner Tochter gefallen, werd ich das Teil kaufen.
Wenn dann in 2 Jahren unsere mittlere Tochter das Ghost erbt, kanns schon sein, dass ich ne Kubike Gabel einbaue.... mal schauen. 

Vielen Dank jedenfalls an alle!
Alex


----------



## tommi67 (4. Dezember 2014)

Mal ganz ehrlich. den Kindern ist es Kackegal ob das Rad 500g leichter oder schwerer ist.es muss ihnen gefallen sonst haben sie schnell keinen bock mehr drauf.und es ist auch wurst ob die federgabel funktioniert weil Mama und Papa haben ja auch so ein ding am Rad.Alles rumbasteln und gewichten hinterherrennen ist eher den Ehrgeiz der Eltern geschuldet wobei ich mich selbst da nicht ausschließen kann


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Dezember 2014)

Hier wird keiner genötigt, sondern nur Vorschläge gemacht!
Ich bin raus, auch für die nächsten Anfragen die kommen.
Ist doch immer wieder das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (4. Dezember 2014)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. den Kindern ist es Kackegal ob das Rad 500g leichter oder schwerer ist.



ja 500g werden sie vielleicht nicht merken, aber ganz bestimmt 1-2 kg, gerade bei den 20" rädern. muß es wirklich den kindern gefallen, oder eher den eltern? denn sooo oft erlebt, den kleinen hätte es einfach in rot oder blau auch gefallen, aber die eltern wollten mehr..... und ob eine federgabel sein muß, nur weil andere es haben, das kann man den kindern ganz einfach beibringen, liegt also doch eher an den eltern.

ansonsten bin ich auch raus. in letzter zeit häufen sich wirklich die threats, wo die fragesteller eigentlich gar keine alternative oder info wollen, sondern nur die bestätigung für die wahl. in zukunft einfach dazu schreiben, dann machen wir das so


----------



## bike-runner (4. Dezember 2014)

kingkolli schrieb:


> Hier noch die techn. Daten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




glaub nie den angaben der kataloge/hersteller........


----------



## kingkolli (4. Dezember 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> ... in letzter zeit häufen sich wirklich die threats, wo die fragesteller eigentlich gar keine alternative oder info wollen, sondern nur die bestätigung für die wahl. in zukunft einfach dazu schreiben, dann machen wir das so



Mag sein, aber ich fühl mich da nicht angesprochen. Meine INtention für diesen Threat war hauptsächlich rauszufinden, warum in der Kindergalerie fast kein einziges Ghost drin ist. Ich wollte eigentlich das kubikes am Ende, aber das Argument meiner Frau, dass wir mit 2 Kleinen Kindern und einer 6-jährigen eh keine grossen Touren machten, kam erst gestern auf den Tisch und ich denke sie hat Recht....


----------



## Roelof (4. Dezember 2014)

Hey!
Mittlerweile hab ich auch den Eindruck, dass immer öfters nur Bestätigungen gesucht werden. Ich halte es für die beste Lösung das Kinderradforum etwas besser durchzustrukturieren. Ein thread für Kaufberatung ein subforum für die getunten flitzer und selfmade Projekte und die guten Threads wie geovergleich und markenübersicht auch angepinnt. Oder so. Mag sich mal jemand mit dem admin zusammen reden?


----------



## Ann (4. Dezember 2014)

roelof die idee ist richtig gut!


----------



## nadrealista (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Powerkid 2014 Modell:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-ghost-powerkid-20.695579/

Mein Sohn fährt ihn gerne.

Gruß


----------



## kingkolli (18. Dezember 2014)

So, hab inzwischen ein Ghost gekauft. Grund war erst mal der Preis: 249,-. Jetzt hab ich zu Hause stehen und muss sagen ich finds richtig toll. Ich denk P/L ist gut, allerdings darf erst nach Weihnachten damit gefahren werden ;-) Auf die Waage hab ichs auch noch nicht gestellt, da es schnell im Heizungskeller verschwunden ist.....
Hier ein bescheidenes Handybild......


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Dezember 2014)

Andere Seite noch mal ein Bild bitte und ab an die Hängewaage!


----------



## kingkolli (18. Dezember 2014)

kommt bald! Aber leider nur Badezimmerwaage..... Oder die Babywaage meiner Frau, wenn sie wegkuckt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (18. Dezember 2014)

Meist zeigen die alles an, nur nicht das richtige Gewicht! Am besten mit zur Post nehmen und mal betteln zum wiegen.


----------



## Taurus1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Sieht doch wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Und ohne Federgabel ist das Gewicht von unter 10kg schon glaubwürdig. Personenwage Papa einmal mit und einmal ohne Rad --> Differenz = Fahrradgewicht. Solange es kein Tuningthread ist, sollte das genau genug sein.

Wenn die Preisgrenze klar vorgegeben ist, dann ist es nunmal so.
Und in dem Alter ist die Farbe den kleinen tatsächlich wichtiger als plusminus 1,5kg. Wenn überwiegend im flachen und wenig Gelände gefahren wird, fällt das Gewicht eigentlich vor allem beim runtertragen in den Keller auf. (den Eltern, nicht den Kindern)


----------



## DoctorCol (19. Dezember 2014)

Im Bezug auf den vorgegebenen Preisrahmen finde ich das Rad echt vorzeigbar! Die Version mit Federgabel sieht dagegen (für meinen persönlichen Geschmack) zu sehr nach Marktkauf aus! Ich habe für unser Kania Twenty mit ein bisschen Schnipp und Schnapp etwas mehr als das Doppelte geschuckt. Man muss ja auch immer ein bisschen die Zielgruppe im Auge behalten und deren Prioritäten! Kritisch finde ich die Lackierung, die jetzt bestimmt für deine Tochter 70% vom Rad ausmachen werden...aber falls später dein Sohn das Rad erben soll, wird dieser mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht damit zur Schule/KiTa fahren wollen! Ich habe ja die gleiche große Schwester - kleiner Bruder Konstellation, was bei gemeinsamen Anschaffungen gründliche Überlegungen im Design bedingen.
Von den 2KG, die dich von den angesagten Räder trennen...kann man sicher durch low budget tuning locker ein Kilo gutmachen. Allein wenn man die Kassette und das sicher martialische Tretlager tauscht, geht für unter 50 EUR ordentlich etwas! Das Gute daran ist, das sind Maßnahmen die nur die allerwenigsten Ehefrauen bemerken! 
Das Foto mag täuschen, aber das Tretlager steht recht hoch???

Mal ein bisschen off topic: Durch das rasante Wachsen meiner 5 3/4 Jahre alten Tochter werde ich wohl nächstes Jahr auf 24" upgraden (wohlwissend, dass der Bruder in den Startlöchern steht). Bei meiner Tochter steht ganz oben auf der Prio-Liste, dass der pinke Einhornsattel mit ihr das Rad wechselt. Die Selle Sattel, der von vielen Tuning Papas verschmäht wird! In diesem Zusammenhang lustig, dass das Blümchenrad meiner Tochter es bis in die erste Reihe der Google Bildersuche nach "kania twenty" geschafft hat!


----------



## kingkolli (5. Januar 2015)

So, das Christkind war da und die Kleine ist begeistert. Getsern war dann auch endlich die Strasse frei und meine Tochter kaum zu bremsen. Umstellung auf Schaltung war problemlos und ich bin mit dem Kauf sehr zufrieden. Die Personenwaage zeigt mal 9,4mal 9,5 kg an. Für 249,- denk ich ist das voll ok....


----------

